# Wotofo Lush on Noisy Cricket



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

So things have been slow on this Sunday afternoon and I've never been able to dial in a nice build on the Wotofo Lush, so I though I'd give it another bash.

For this build though, I wanted to do something that will go on the Noisy Cricket. I played around with a couple of ideas on Steam-Engine and decided to go for a 1 ohm build using twisted 28ga Kanthal. It a dual coil 14 wrap per coil build and it ended up at 1.06ohms. 

With a fully charged pair of VTC5s, this combo chucks clouds for days. I opened all the airflows on the Lush and even with fully charged batteries and wide bore drip tip, the wape is warm but not hot at all. The flavour is somewhat muted a little though! 

This was the first time I did a 14 wrap coil with twisted Kanthal and it's very springy and was not an easy build for me to get right. I struggled quite a while to get both glowing at the same intensity at the same time but got it right in the end. 

Not my most neat build by any stratch, but I'll give it another shot later tonight. 










Anyone else building for the Noisy Cricket on the Lush? What builds do you use? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So things have been slow on this Sunday afternoon and I've never been able to dial in a nice build on the Wotofo Lush, so I though I'd give it another bash.
> 
> For this build though, I wanted to do something that will go on the Noisy Cricket. I played around with a couple of ideas on Steam-Engine and decided to go for a 1 ohm build using twisted 28ga Kanthal. It a dual coil 14 wrap per coil build and it ended up at 1.06ohms.
> 
> ...


I run a similar setup on my cricket but use 26g twisted kanthal 3mm ID 12 wrap on the Messes squared. Think it clocked in at 0.58 or 0.6ohm. 






If you have a blowtorch you can torch the twisted wire before you wind your coil, it takes out most of the springyness. But that being said it still looks very neat bud. Good stuff

If you have some clapton wire (26x32g) do a dual 7wrap on 3mm ID. It's got tons of flavour and clouds. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So things have been slow on this Sunday afternoon and I've never been able to dial in a nice build on the Wotofo Lush, so I though I'd give it another bash.
> 
> For this build though, I wanted to do something that will go on the Noisy Cricket. I played around with a couple of ideas on Steam-Engine and decided to go for a 1 ohm build using twisted 28ga Kanthal. It a dual coil 14 wrap per coil build and it ended up at 1.06ohms.
> 
> ...


Wow, 14 wraps twisted - that is as neat as I have seen! Far above my pay grade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Great looking coil @GreenyZA !
That looks to be a super setup - 

I have no experience with the Lush or the Noisy Cricket - but am wondering why the flavour would be muted?


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

@Silver, I'm vaping Scream and I get quite a bit of cream but the strawberry disappears a bit. Remains a nice vape though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> I run a similar setup on my cricket but use 26g twisted kanthal 3mm ID 12 wrap on the Messes squared. Think it clocked in at 0.58 or 0.6ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Chris. Thanx for awesome reply. I'll make up some 26g twisted tonight and give it a shot. 

I'm also going to try the torch trick. Nice tip. 
I did try 26x32 Clapton and dor some reason the rampup could be timed with a Calendar. I'll give it another thy though.

I really need another RDA with a nice deck to test builds on. Thonking Twisted Messes V2 or Kenedy might do the trick. Not sure what to get though.


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

@GreenyZA the Messes squared is pretty damn neat. I'm loving mine, but a double vision or even a velocity or dot mod petri would also be pretty wicked.

Two post design with the massive series coils are easy to install and the worry about shorts due to coils touching the posts is minimised as well. 

The ramp up with the claptons for me was very quick, maybe bad wire or perhaps weak batteries? But yeah, give it a other go. It's my go to setup now

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Hi Chris. Thanx for awesome reply. I'll make up some 26g twisted tonight and give it a shot.
> 
> I'm also going to try the torch trick. Nice tip.
> I did try 26x32 Clapton and dor some reason the rampup could be timed with a Calendar. I'll give it another thy though.
> ...


Messsseeeessssss!!!! Gawds I love it. Every other atty is just sittinf there begging for some attention.


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/5/16)

Sup. I just won a cricket in a vape comp So now could you guy please be so kind as to direct me to the safety buuld ohms for the cricket please. Ps i have 2 turds


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

Anything above 0.5ohm and you should be safe

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

I just tried a 7wrap 3mm ID clapton set, but the owms is to low. I have to go and pick up the wife quick but will carry on later.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I just tried a 7wrap 3mm ID clapton set, but the owms is to low. I have to go and pick up the wife quick but will carry on later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it all kanthal wire? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Very neatly done @GreenyZA


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sup. I just won a cricket in a vape comp So now could you guy please be so kind as to direct me to the safety buuld ohms for the cricket please. Ps i have 2 turds


.5 ohm and higher and all should be great. I would aim for 1 ohm most of the time no need to sub ohm it.


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

So I did another build. 




26/32 UD Kanthan A1 Clapton




Still a bit low but that about the wrap limit for the Lush. 






She hits like truck and the vape is nice as long as I stick to nothing more than a 2 second hit. 
After that she gets REALLY rowdy really quickly. 

Thanx for the Help Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

@MoneymanVape. I'll answer your question in about an hours time. Just need to take care of something quick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Great going @GreenyZA !!
Looks very good and sounds fabulous


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So I did another build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pleasure bud, really odd... I checked my build and it was 0.54ohm and I can take as long a hit as I want??? #VAPEMYSTERIES 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

You need to increase the nic and the menthol
Then it will all be ok



​


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

It seemed to have calmed down a bit after I vaped it over the last hour. I just replaced the batteries with a fresh set and shes purring like a kitting. I'm loving the flavour on the Claptons and the Vape production... OMW!!!! 

It's quite weird, I have not touched the OBS Crius or the Avocado in two days. I really enjoy dripping. There's been a bit of a learning curve in terms of how much to drip. In the beginning I tended to over drip but I have now found a nice way that seems to work well. I really just need to order some Unicorn style bottles from @Sir Vape but I need to add something else to make shipping worth while. I'm tempted to add an RDA or two to the cart as well but there is so much nice goodies on that site, It's hard to not get carried away. 

Edit: BTW, thank you all for all you help and support!! It's always a joy to get great feedback and support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> It seemed to have calmed down a bit after I vaped it over the last hour. I just replaced the batteries with a fresh set and shes purring like a kitting. I'm loving the flavour on the Claptons and the Vape production... OMW!!!!
> 
> It's quite weird, I have not touched the OBS Crius or the Avocado in two days. I really enjoy dripping. There's been a bit of a learning curve in terms of how much to drip. In the beginning I tended to over drip but I have now found a nice way that seems to work well. I really just need to order some Unicorn style bottles from @Sir Vape but I need to add something else to make shipping worth while. I'm tempted to add an RDA or two to the cart as well but there is so much nice goodies on that site, It's hard to not get carried away.
> 
> ...


Ditto, with the power of the series mod over dripping with those claptons has major spit back. I just drip onder the coils on the cotton and she's golden! 

Sir vape has some nice items on sale, Kennedy with glass cap for R195 I think

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

I saw that yea.... Chris, is your Messes Squared a clone or authentic. I'm keen on the Messes but I have not bought a clone yet. All my stuff is authentic so I'm wondering is the cloned Messes Squared is OK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sup. I just won a cricket in a vape comp So now could you guy please be so kind as to direct me to the safety buuld ohms for the cricket please. Ps i have 2 turds



@MoneymanVape congrats on winning the Noisy Cricket. It truly is a stunning device. It is however a VERY powerful device so the first thing you have to do is make sure you understand some safety guidelines to the safely use of the Cricket. You can find a very detailed thread on Cricket safety here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noisy-cricket-series-box-mod-safety.t18651/

First off, it's non negotiable that you understand Ohm's Law. Equally important is that you know what current draw your batteries can SAFELY handle.

So with the cricket, I started with my builds at above 1ohm. You can work your way down as you get more comfortable with the mod. Remember that as your resistance gets lower, so the Amp draw increase. This happens quickly though so a 0.1ohm drop in resistance can have a MASSIVE impact on the current draw. Please keep your eye on that and always stay within the safe capabilities of your batteries. I always make sure that I don't go above 75% of my batteries' capabilities. (You can check this on Steam-Engine <- link below)

Also ALWAYS test your coil resistance on an accurate OHM meter and dry burn your coils on a regulated mod before putting them on the cricket.

I'd also suggest that you get to know this site:
http://www.steam-engine.org
It has everything you need to ensure that your builds are good and that your power drain will be within you batteries' safe Amp draw range.

And lastly, if there is anything you are unsure of, please ask on the forum. There are a lot of very knowledgable people here that will help.

Enjoy your mod ... VAPE SAFE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I saw that yea.... Chris, is your Messes Squared a clone or authentic. I'm keen on the Messes but I have not bought a clone yet. All my stuff is authentic so I'm wondering is the cloned Messes Squared is OK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the clone but build quality is stunning! If I didn't know I would have said it's the original 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (1/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> I have the clone but build quality is stunning! If I didn't know I would have said it's the original
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Shot, thx. I'm ordering mine. Enough is enough. Hahahahaha.


----------

